# Probleme mit Krusander und Dateizuordnungen.

## jack32

Hi,

ich habe da ein Problem bei der Benutzung von Krusader.

Immer wenn ich eine Datei öffnen will, weiß er nicht mehr 

welcher Anwendung er die entsprechende Dateendung 

zuordnen soll.

Ich sehe immer nur diesen netten Dialog:

http://jack.useix.de/krusader.png

Egal was ich dort Eintrage und wie oft ich ihm sage er 

soll die sich die Zuordnung merken, beim nächsten mal 

fragt er wieder.

Nun wäre ich natürlich an einer Lösung des Problems intressiert.

Intressant wären aber auch folgende fragen:

-Wo wird die Zuordnung normalerweise gespeichert?

-Ist Krusader schuld? Oder direkt irgendeine KDE Komponente?

Das Problem besteht seid irgendeinem Update vor ein paar Wochen.

Es ist leider nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen woher es genau kommt.

Hab mein System heute mal wieder auf den neusten stand gebracht.

Falls ihr noch irgendwelche Infos benötigt, sagt mir welche.

MFG JacKLast edited by jack32 on Mon Aug 10, 2009 9:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Der link geht gerade nicht.

Welche KDE-Version? Ich kenne das Problem unter KDE-3.5, wenn ich im Konqueror direkt ein Dateityp einer Anwendung zuordnen will. Mache ich es hingegen im Kontrollzentrum unter KDE-Komponenten >  Dateizuordnungen, geht es dauerhaft.

----------

## jack32

Hi,

link repariert.

kde version: also von kdelibs hab ich 3.5.10-r6

also würd ich sagen 3.5  :Smile: 

wenn ich keditfiletype direkt aufrufe, hab ich das selbe problem.

wenn ich zb.:

```
 keditfiletype video/x-msvideo
```

aufrufe. Sieht es wie folgt aus:

http://jack.useix.de/krusader2.png

Ich gehe als auf Add..

http://jack.useix.de/krusader3.png

Und tippe "mplayer" ein. Bestätige mit OK. Und es sieht wieder aus wie vorher.

Also ich wieder so: http://jack.useix.de/krusader2.png

in der konsole sehe ich dabei folgendes:

```
jack@jacktop ~ $ keditfiletype video/x-msvideo

ASSERT: "m_pService" in kopenwith.cpp (784)

ASSERT: "service" in kservicelistwidget.cpp (247)

```

werde jetzt mal gucken ob es zu keditfiletype auch ne debug/verbose option gibt.

Was mir allerdings auch auffällt ist, dass es es ging "known applications" mehr gibt.

MFG

EDIT: das hier scheint intressant zu sein: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92134

----------

